# Ultimate track features



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

When discussing making ho slot car tracks with a friend the point was made that what makes a good real F1 track does not always make a good slot car track.
So what features makes a good slot car track?
If you had the money to build your ultimate track, what would it be? How big would it be? What would you include?..... or not? Plastic or wood? and why?

Cheers Ted


----------



## twolff (May 11, 2007)

Routed MDF. Mainly because MDF is easy to maintain and refinish. Magnetic braid instead of rails. Lane spacing that would allow a 4 lane HO track to be run as a 2 lane for 1/48- 1/32 scale cars. At least one wide sweeper and at least one chicane. Someday. I've been unable to find anyone to route one yet.

If I was starting over again, I wouldn't touch plastic sectional track.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think a few wide sweeping turns, some elevation changes, a couple of WFO straightaways and a couple of hard braking zones would be the requirements for me.

I'd have TKO route it out of plastic with Tyco lane spacing and using Tomy rail.

No multiple-S curves either - to me they ruin the flow of a circuit.


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey 'Dobba
I've seen pics of your man cave. Cool tracks.:thumbsup: I love the oval and gotta have one.



> twolff Routed MDF. Mainly because MDF is easy to maintain and refinish. Magnetic braid instead of rails. Lane spacing that would allow a 4 lane HO track to be run as a 2 lane for 1/48- 1/32 scale cars. At least one wide sweeper and at least one chicane. Someday. I've been unable to find anyone to route one yet.
> 
> If I was starting over again, I wouldn't touch plastic sectional track.


I don't own but a couple pieces of plastic track I got to measure. The test track I have is routed. Just got my cnc router going and have cut out a mdf track. The 1/43 and ho combo sounds good to me. Here's a pic. Ok two.
Any one else have a thought or experience?

Cheers Ted


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Tsooko said:


> Hey 'Dobba
> I've seen pics of your man cave. Cool tracks.:thumbsup: I love the oval and gotta have one.
> 
> I don't own but a couple pieces of plastic track I got to measure. The test track I have is routed. Just got my cnc router going and have cut out a mdf track. The 1/43 and ho combo sounds good to me. Here's a pic. Ok two.
> ...


What would make a great track is that version of Suzuka stretched out to 24 or so feet long and 4 or 6 lanes. In HO scale a Suzuka track like that would be a blast. Long straights, big sweeping corners (I'd bank the spoon), some elevation (the overpass - you could always add more), esses (I'd wind 'em up a bit more on a bigger track) and a loverly hairpin (with a squeeze of course - no one passes in a hairpin (see below!)). You could make the track truer to it's original if you had a bigger space, like the hard right on the second half of the Degner curve before the hairpin, little things like that. Whad'ya'll think?










Cheers eh!

Todd


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tsooko said:


> Hey 'Dobba
> I've seen pics of your man cave. Cool tracks.:thumbsup: I love the oval and gotta have one.
> 
> I don't own but a couple pieces of plastic track I got to measure. The test track I have is routed. Just got my cnc router going and have cut out a mdf track. The 1/43 and ho combo sounds good to me. Here's a pic. Ok two.
> ...


Do the rails rust or are they stainless?


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Do the rails rust or are they stainless?


No rails on this one yet but I have gotten it moved indoors. Could you imagine the condition of the mdf if it did get rained on? Uggh!:drunk:
I have two types of stitching wire. One is silver in color and the other is copper coated. Here are some pics of the rolls. About 1800' per roll. The silver wire I've used in the test track and works very well. I think I'll try the copper coated wire for this track.

Cheers Ted


----------



## Tsooko (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey Todd
The longer track would be awesome. If I remove the fish tanks I can add 7' to the length. Even that would make a different track. Anyone for sushi?

So any more suggestions for what makes a good track?

Cheers Ted


----------

